# Who can you relate to?



## Aredhel (Dec 17, 2001)

Who can you relate to?


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

I voted for Saruman but disagree with your portrayal of him as "evil". Probably "corrupted" would have been better. If you'll remember he started out being the leader of the White Council and was the wisest in Ring Lore. In seeking knowledge of how to combat the growing power of Sauron, he ended up becoming trapped by Sauron's evil power. In seeking to find a way to neuralize the Ring, he ended up becoming ensnared by it. 

In all of this. I still feel that Saruman was initally acting for the cause of good... but like so many of us here and in Middle-earth, became corrupted by the illusion of power and the "I can do it better" mentality.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 17, 2001)

Hehe... it sounds so presumptious to say any of those, except perhaps Gollum or Sam. But seeing as I'm very different from both of them... I'd have to say Gandalf is the closest, match, I think.


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 17, 2001)

hmmm...this was a tough one. I finally decided on Sam though, because I admire his loyalty. He goes through lmost as much as Frodo yet does not get half the recognition but that does not bother him. I can also realte to Aragorn but Sam was my choice.


----------



## Morwen (Dec 17, 2001)

Hmmm. I'd have to say a mix of all.


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 17, 2001)

The first time gollum's listed in a poll..... and I have to say Sam, cause I love both of them, which is kinda odd, sice they hate eachother, but I'm more like Sam. I'm tricky, but not evil. Than again, I don't really think Gollum's evil. He was corrupted by the ring, Bilbo, Frodo, or god forbid, Sam, could all have been corrupted too. It's not Smeagol's fault. If you call him evil,why not Boromir? Boromir would've killed Frodo for that ring, much like Smeagol killed Dreagol. It was the ring. But he was a cool character. Damn Frodo, can't even grow a finger right. One pull and it falls right off, and takes Gollum into the pit. Stupid finger, mean hobbitses.


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 17, 2001)

Evenstar,
I agree about Sam's loyalty, but in truth, he gets more recognition than Frodo (from the Hobbits in the Shire anyway). So you can't say all that. Because he got way more attention, probably because Frodo didn't tell of the ring, so nobody knew what an important part he played.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 18, 2001)

i voted for Aragorn but i'm ANGRY that noone suggests Eomer why leave Eomer oh his not improtant is He either is Boromir every poll i have seen no one has encluded Eomer and why ha why someone tell me theres nothing wrong with him is there ha no so next time include him


----------



## Merry (Dec 18, 2001)

Sam is the closest one listed to my character but I would have preferred Faramir or Merry.


----------



## Aredhel (Dec 18, 2001)

I voted for Arwen


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 18, 2001)

Haha, I'm so full of myself: I voted Gandalf. 
But seriously, I see Gandalf as very wise and kind, and humble. I'm nowhere near as noble or brave as Aragorn, and I'm not very fierce like Boromir. I would say (*trying to sound as humble as possible*) that I am relatively intelligent, and I always try to be as kind and understanding as I can. I would have voted for Sam, because I am notorious for being..ahem, "funny. I prefer the term "comically gifted"..  But Sam is too much of a klutz and a doofus to be like me.. Christ, that does sound selfish, doesn't it.. 
Ok, well Sam isn't a klutz, but you can't really say he's terribly smart. And don't give me that "Hmm, well it depends on what you mean by 'smart' "- crap. I mean he's dumb! He's inbelievanly loyal, brave and sometimes witty; but he isn't smart. Anyway, he's great but I prefer Gandy.


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, he is dumb. But on those qualities listed, I relate to him the most. He is also a VERY loyal servant and friend, and Frodo couldn't have made the trip without him.
Also, how come Treebeard's not on the list? Hoom-Hum! He would have something to say, after a large 2 day long Entmoot.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 30, 2002)

Darn! No one has voted for Sauron! I wonder why. . . . .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

As funny as this may sound, I can relate the most to Galadriel. Her whole history just fascinates me and reminds me of my own. From rebellion and dreams of far lands and dominions that would be her own, she attained the role of one of the most important actors against evil and achieved ultimate wisdom. So long she was in exile but at last she departed to her home far away and never came back. 

My second pick would be Gandalf or Saruman.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

Definately Galadriel.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Definately Galadriel. *



You too Gil?? Who would say?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *You too Gil?? Who would say? *


well from the characters who are in the poll I really think Galadriel is the person.But you know what I would do,if someone else(Feanor of course) was in the poll.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Dec 1, 2002)

I am HIM!
Who?
Aragorn! Of course   

From a slightly more serious p.o.v. I'd say.... I understand this character best. So, I think I relate to him most.... 

And EVEN if _Feanor_ were in the poll, I wouldn't vote for him, for I even if I understand him well and feel sorry for his tragedy, he.....is just NOT my type ...


----------



## Niniel (Dec 1, 2002)

I miss Frodo, Merry and Pippin! I would say Merry (well-meaning but sometimes clumsy, but courageous when he has to and loyal to his friends), but now I voted for Gandalf.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 2, 2002)

I said Boromir but not the Fierce or Strong side of his character. But more so his stubborness and intent on getting what he wants. But what he wants is to help people no matter what, even if he didn't see that the ring was evil he wanted it too help his people, and he died protecting the hobbits, so more so his desire to help others than his intent on getting whatever he wants.


----------



## Proudfoots (Dec 3, 2002)

Funny, i expected to see most people vote for Strider, it is good to see that there are a lot of honest people on TTF, we aren't all kings, some of us are just hobbits...

I know i am, furriest feet i ever saw

'foots


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 3, 2002)

Argh! How could I have missed this before? I had to pick Gollum just because I don't like any of the other people. I think that more average joe types should have been picked. I'll come up with an average joe type poll sometime.  I should bring back that LOTR Zodiac I had.  Now I have to rant about the little comments on the poll. Argh! Gollum = evil and tricky? Ack! The evil sam = brave and humorous? Makes no sense! Maybe dumb and loyal! Not humorous! I'd say Gollum = tricky and humorous. Gollum is way more funny than the evil sam! oh well. *runs away*


----------



## falcolite (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, it was a tough choice, but in the end I went with Gandalf (and not because he's my favorite character)

Gandalf has that certain atmosphere around him that speaks of wisdom and knowledge. Im not saying that im extremely smart, but I have been told that I do hold great understanding when it comes to some matters. I enjoy analyzing problems, and successfully coming to an informed decision, etc. Runner-up was probley Faramir. I have to admit, I am not extremely brave and noble, so Aragorn, Boromir,etc are ruled out. Can't say im extremely funny either, nor evil in any way.

Also I agree with Yaygollum. I did find Smeagol more comical than Sam. Sam was Loyal and Dumb. I think thats what his name meant too...half-intelligent.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 1, 2003)

I have to say Aragorn, partly 'cause there was a rumor in the family that way back in the mists of time, a really distant relative was one Eldarion, and beyond that... But I can also relate to the other characters, too--Frodo's seeming innocence and clarity of purpose, Samwise' loyalty, Gollum's "bipolar disorder," Gandalf's wisdom and lightness. Sometimes I think the characters represent different parts of our personality in our own individual quest.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 1, 2003)

Im not any, but Im like Strider, or Eomer. 

YES, there is a difference between Aragorn and Strider.

Strider was a very, ... (adjectives fail me) person, but no one could see it. People thought he was scum. Kind of like how Aladin feels about himself in the cartoon movie.

But if I could pick one, it would be Eomer (Sticks to what he beleives, and one wicked fighter!).

ya know, like, hes his own man, like strider, and they both know that thier one of the best people out there, but people dont apreciate them entirely...

I don't know, i cant explain it... that probly sounded really stupid


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Jan 1, 2003)

*Samwise Gamgee!!!*

Sam is the character I can relate to the most. He is the most excellent friend that anyone could have. He is brave in the most fierce situations, and is very loyal. I do not believe Sam is dumb. He is just misguided sometimes. He is one guy that is true to his word. And that is just the first of many the dimensions of Sam Gamgee, because despite his loyalty, and bravery he is hilarious.

-*Gandalf*-


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2003)

*Other*

Pippin.


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm like... a mix between Merry and Pippen. Merry is kind of smart, or I think he is, and Pippen isn't very... uummm.... coordinated and is like a klutz or something. ' Know what I mean? I am kinda smart but a bit clumbsy.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey...HEY! Eowyn isn't on the list! Augh, I'm going without representation _again_!...

I relate most to Eowyn.

Um, duh. 

Unhappy with her situation, unwilling to conform to the limitations of other people's expectations, feeling worthless, unwanted, and abandoned, and really needing to be understood and accepted. She had to go through a more dramatic fire than I have ever had, but growing up is fire enough for now- maybe I'll get to bigger dragons later.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

*Other*

Pippin. Who matures from Pippin to Peregrin, but retains his childlike nature.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 22, 2003)

I have to say, I have the rat-like inner beauty of Sauron, (why on earth isn't that characteristic under 'Sauron'), Éowyn’s yearning for a hot, old, noble King who is prone to diarrhoea , I also share Gandalf's haemorrhoid problems as well as the fierce Frodo-lust of Sam, Frodo's brilliant acting abilities in managing to feign a sense of senility and total incapacity to move so that I can be carried up Mount Doom then miraculously recover my strength. Only a idiot would be fooled by that trick, so Sam would be a good choice to carry me up Mount Doom.  Also toss in Legolas's cute buttocks and you've got me.  

No, seriously, I'm a mixture of Faramir and Pippin and Feanor too.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 22, 2003)

Inderjit...I just want you to know that that was...beyond scary.


----------



## -LaDy ArAgOrN- (Dec 22, 2003)

umm where's eowyn? i'd say her because ive liked guys who had girlfriends (kinda stupid i know..) and i dunno i just felt like i connected with her the most in the movies.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm with Lady Aragorn. 
(Wait a second, _lady_ Aragorn? Oww, brain hurting from bad image....)
No Éowyn? _Surely_ you jest! I plan to give my eldest daughter the middle name Éowyn for the woman's courage, independance, stubborness and wit and you leave her OUT? Tsk tsk, I say!  

Seriously, though, of those up there I would have to say a mix of Sam and Gollum...
if that is a possible mix....
is that a possible mix?...
Or would there be some strange chemical reaction that would blow middle earth to bits?...
Hmmm...
interesting experiment...
might have to give that one a go...


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 23, 2003)

Added Éowyn to the list.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 23, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
It's not multiple choice!
How could you do this!?
Well, I guess none of you will ever know now.
I cannot choose only lady Éowyn, for I DO have a few more fears than a cage. This is not to say a cage isn't one of them.
(Uhh.... anyone who hasn't seen TTT won't get that I suppose... but I do assume that everyone here has )
I cannot choose only dear Samwise, because although I can relate to his loyalty and humor, his heart I do beleive, must be almost completely without ill intent.
And no, we mussssn't only choose Gollum, though we can relate to him assss well, can't we Preciousssss? We're trixy..... yesss.... but we aren't all evil. Smeágol isn't all evil, no, Preciousss, but Gollum issss. Yesssss, preciousssssss........


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 23, 2003)

I would pick Eowyn. She is strong and willful and she fights against how ladies are "suppose" to be. That's my kind of girl!


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Lantarion! Rhi is happy now. 

ILLOTRTM, my best friend has been planning to name her daughter 'Charis Eowyn' for years  I'll probably do the same (I've been talked out of using it as a first name). 

A cage isn't my _only_ fear, but it's my primary one, and my other fears are tied to it. Mostly my fear of being unable to get out by myself.


----------



## Hikaru (Dec 25, 2003)

I wish I could be Galadriel or Elrond but the question is "Who do I Relate to?"
not "Whom do I aspire to be like" or "Whom do I admire." Therefore I checked Boromir because he is well-intentioned but fallible, makes a big mistake and tries to make up for it.
In actuality, I'm more like Pippin, short, wise-arse, always getting myself into trouble.

And Grond, I agree with you that Saruman is corrupted and probably didn't start out as evil. By the time we actually meet him in "The Two Towers" I
find him a little pathetic, and different from the way he was portrayed in the movies.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 25, 2003)

I voted for Galadriel. I definately relate to her in many ways...however I was a bit torn since I also relate to Eowyn, as I relate to her vulnerability and desire to show everyone that there is more to her than meets the eye. 

Galadriel never had to fight for her place of power. I believe she always had the respect of her people. 

I respect Galadriel's knowledge and gracious manner. And although she is beautiful...you can see that there is more to her than just a beautiful face. And I respect that in her.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm I have already voted for Sauron, because I feel that a maia is closest to my true self. And Saruman and Gandalf are... well, look at them! Runing around wearing white all the time in the Wilderness! Gee, I understand why Saruman stopped walking in Treebeard's forests and stopped wearing white because it could be coloured, or dirty.... Death to white clothes.

Seriously, Eru.


----------

